# AMS Jackson Sharp Baggage Car



## rsmproductions (Jan 5, 2008)

Does anyone know how to find an AMS Jackson Sharp Baggage car? I'm sure this has been discussed before but I only found one post after search that dated back in spring of 2011. I've looked on the internet and can't find anyone selling these. I've purchased one of the coaches and would love to add one of these to my groing collection.

Thanks,
Richard


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rsmproductions on 18 Aug 2012 11:21 AM 
Does anyone know how to find an AMS Jackson Sharp Baggage car? I'm sure this has been discussed before but I only found one post after search that dated back in spring of 2011. I've looked on the internet and can't find anyone selling these. I've purchased one of the coaches and would love to add one of these to my groing collection.

Thanks,
Richard

Richard,

Try Jonathan Bliese at EMW in Chino. He shows them available on his site.

https://rctrains.com/amsrollingstock1_20.3.htm

Scroll all the way down.


----------



## rsmproductions (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks for the link Gary!! I very much appreciate it.

Richard


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

AMS Jackson Sharp Baggage car? 
The Accucraft eStore also lists them as available, but only a few red ones.


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

Greetings,
First AMS has not made a Jackson and Sharp Baggage car, they have made a Baggage / Passenger Combine car. If you want a full baggage car you will need to rebuild a AMS coach by removing the existing side, not to difficult because they are held on with screws. The reason that you want to use the Coach versus the Combine is that the windows in the clerestory is different on the two cars and the Coach in closer to being correct. You then order from the GAL Line ( http://www.thegalline.com/passengerequ30.html ) who makes a single door and a double door baggage car, or you could build a RPO.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I've done exactly that but with kits from Rio Grande Models UK. I have baggage #126 (single door) and RPO #62.


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

I built a Bronson Tate Baggage car that goes well with AMS cars. I used AMS JS trucks on it. I also modified an AMS JS car into a combine with a Rio Grande Models UK kit. All 3 work quite well together.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

You then order from the GAL Line ( http://www.thegalline.com/passengerequ30.html ) who makes a single door and a double door baggage car, or you could build a RPO 
Here's a pic of the generic Baggage/RPO from G.A.L.











It can be built with a 2-door express section if you cut down the roof and underframe.


----------



## rsmproductions (Jan 5, 2008)

I appreciate all of the responses and email messages. And Andre I stand corrected...I did mean a combine







and not a baggage car. Looks like I'll just get started with the coach and then look to the retrofit kit which really looks nice. Perhaps it can be a small start in the world of kit-bashing for me.

Richard


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

This is a photo of my conversion. By the way, I did not cut the slot over the door so I could retain the Logo that was already on the car.

If a combine is what you want to match your JS cars, then cosider the kit by Rio Grande models UK that offers replacement sides. All the rest of the JS car remains in tact.

https://sites.google.com/site/riogr...ombine-259


----------

